# My furry (non-rat) friends



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

These are my beloved animals:

Rocky, my 6 month old Labrador









Juno, my almost four month old Rafeiro do Alentejo (Portuguese Mastiff): She's much bigger now, as this picture was taken over a month back.









Kai, my sweet little cat. I adopted her and she had a litter of five sweet kittens. One died at birth, one has been adopted and the other three are still living with me.









And the babies who are now three months old:

Kaizer









Peter









And Zorro. (old picture)









Zorro and his mom. They are so cute together! It's like he's her little Mini Me!









Last, but not least: Lillebjørn, my rescue hamster:


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Such pretty kitties! Peter looks like he has huge Groucho Marx eyebrows. I've never seen a cat with a caot pattern like that before. And if I had the room for another cat I would steal Kaizer in a heartbeat.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Peter is a Van alike! ;D He looks like a Turkish van!


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

You kitties are quite lovely.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

wow they are so adorable!!


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Awwww, Juno is absolutely stunning


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

i love your kitties, their so cuteee!


----------

